# Walking dog on beach incurs 1.125 euro fine in Tarragona



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Some of us here enjoy a nice stroll walking our dog (responsibly) on the beach. Article in El Pais today (and being reported on tv news) is of a woman who has been fined 1.125 euros for walking her dog on a deserted beach. In her defence, she says that she was not aware of the rules and had not seen any "no dogs allowed" signs - the authorities say that although the fine may be excessive, it will serve as an example to others.

Multa de 1.125 euros por pasear el perro en una playa de Tarragona · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Some of us here enjoy a nice stroll walking our dog (responsibly) on the beach. Article in El Pais today (and being reported on tv news) is of a woman who has been fined 1.125 euros for walking her dog on a deserted beach. In her defence, she says that she was not aware of the rules and had not seen any "no dogs allowed" signs - the authorities say that although the fine may be excessive, it will serve as an example to others.
> 
> Multa de 1.125 euros por pasear el perro en una playa de Tarragona · ELPAÍS.com


How do dog owners stop their dogs pissing every couple of meters even though "a few" (bye & large) will pick up the other stuff ?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

playamonte said:


> How do dog owners stop their dogs pissing every couple of meters even though "a few" (bye & large) will pick up the other stuff ?


Simple answer - you can't!

I wouldn't advocate taking a dog onto a beach during the summer months when the beaches are populated at all hours, but during the winter months, when there's hardly anyone around? I don't see why not - especially if you're responsible and pick up after your dog. Let's face it - the tide comes in at some point Playamonte for the "pissing" lol. There's worse things to be found on a beach than a little urine residue.


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Some of us here enjoy a nice stroll walking our dog (responsibly) on the beach. Article in El Pais today (and being reported on tv news) is of a woman who has been fined 1.125 euros for walking her dog on a deserted beach. In her defence, she says that she was not aware of the rules and had not seen any "no dogs allowed" signs - the authorities say that although the fine may be excessive, it will serve as an example to others.
> 
> Multa de 1.125 euros por pasear el perro en una playa de Tarragona · ELPAÍS.com


I get the impression that the powers that be are really feeling the pinch, what with the recession and the clamp down on dodgy dealing etc, and are looking to top up their coffers by any means they can.
It may not be the wisest move in the World and they could well end up killing the goose that lays the golden egg if they push it too far.
In the meantime it looks like a time for the public to take great care by crossing the i's and dotting the t's wherever the law is concerned.
Watch those speed limits,make sure the paperworks in order for the new extension and above all don't let your mutts do a number on the beach or even walk on it,...or for sure they'll av yer.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Simple answer - you can't!
> 
> I wouldn't advocate taking a dog onto a beach during the summer months when the beaches are populated at all hours, but during the winter months, when there's hardly anyone around? I don't see why not - especially if you're responsible and pick up after your dog. Let's face it - the tide comes in at some point Playamonte for the "pissing" lol. There's worse things to be found on a beach than a little urine residue.


true, and I agree about the winter months - for some beaches anyway - but there's just one little problem there

the Med isn't tidal, so the sea doesn't come in & wash it away

at least not on a regular basis (only when we have a biggish storm)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> true, and I agree about the winter months - for some beaches anyway - but there's just one little problem there
> 
> the Med isn't tidal, so the sea doesn't come in & wash it away
> 
> at least not on a regular basis (only when we have a biggish storm)


For me that's one of the biggest problems, no tide - no wash away = disgusing pee smelling beach
I have a dog, but don't take him where he's not supposed to go (usually!) I think it's generally well known by dog owners that the beach is out of bounds. And I also think there's no point having fines if they're not put into operation, just like speeding or smoking in a non smoking area.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> For me that's one of the biggest problems, no tide - no wash away = disgusing pee smelling beach
> I have a dog, but don't take him where he's not supposed to go (usually!) I think it's generally well known by dog owners that the beach is out of bounds. And I also think there's no point having fines if they're not put into operation, just like speeding or smoking in a non smoking area.


totally agree

I remember when we first came here the caca in the streets was horrible, although I had been told that there was a local by-law against it

I saw someone let their dog do its stuff on the footpath right in front of the local police station - one of the policemen was standing outside having a smoke - said absolutely nothing!

a few years later the new mayor decided to have a crack-down & people started getting on the spot fines - the streets & beaches are now much cleaner - not perfect - but so much better


I think there are a couple of rocky beaches where dogs are allowed in winter - the storms do keep them clean - but in summer it's totally prohibited to take your dog on any beach at all


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

It would be helpful if there were more clarity -in our area at least -as to when dogs are not allowed on the beach, as well as about other things. We usually start walking our dog on the beach in mid-October and will stop any day now. We also pick up after Our Little Azor. People who ride horses on the beach, and there are several, don't pick up, though! A lot of people bring their dogs on the beach in high summer, mainly Spanish families. Very anti-social.
The streets around here are littered with dog crap and the owners of small dogs seem worst. 
Dogs also frequently 'escape' from inadequately-secured gates of houses and are a nuisance to drivers and other dog-walkers.
The police round here don't seem to bother about much at all. I had a conversation with a Guardia officer yesterday who stated categorically that we shouldn't bother registering OLA -a process we've started -we should just take him to the vet and ask her to examine him and to get a passport and chip, which we already had when we came here. Our vet has already seen OLA and told us 'I know dangerous dogs, he is not a dangerous dog' although he has some of the defined characteristics, chiefly weight. Rhodesian Ridgebacks aren't a listed breed. 
All this confusion is mildly irritating. The local police usually tell OLA how 'guapo' he is. We know someone who began the registration process but it took months and months during which time his dog died! We keep him on a lead and muzzle him in public places, never take him into crowded places and have Civil Liability insurance.
We shall continue with the required process and as OLA is only three there is a strong posibility that it will be completed in his lifetime.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Yes - we went to the beach at Sotogrande the other day - it was quite nice weather! We didn't take our little pooch because we didn't think it was allowed. When we got there there were dogs everywhere!

It would be nice if there was a sign or something. 

The beach BTW was filthy - obviously it has yet to have its pre-season clean...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Some of us here enjoy a nice stroll walking our dog (responsibly) on the beach. Article in El Pais today (and being reported on tv news) is of a woman who has been fined 1.125 euros for walking her dog on a deserted beach. In her defence, she says that she was not aware of the rules and had not seen any "no dogs allowed" signs - the authorities say that although the fine may be excessive, it will serve as an example to others.
> 
> Multa de 1.125 euros por pasear el perro en una playa de Tarragona · ELPAÍS.com


I do happen to think however that 1,125 € is a bit steep, 500€, 200€ even a 100€ would be enough, wouldn't it?


----------

